# heat cord routing for racks



## snakehunter (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm sure this has been mentioned somewhere, but could someone please let me know what the 'standard' is for routing melamine for heat cord (depth and width of channel)? I'm a bit worried about it heating up and possibly starting to burn so would like to get it right from those who have done it.
Cheers


----------



## qwetzal (Nov 29, 2014)

I would also like to know this, thinking of making my own rack myself. As long as you set up thermostat properly it shouldnt burn, but id like to see other peoples suggestions.


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 29, 2014)

5mm x 5mm ~IMO~ or at least thats what l use. ~B~


----------



## Surfcop24 (Nov 29, 2014)

About the width of the cord your using, so that it has a snug fit...

And about 1mm deeper than the cord is thick...

The temps used should definitely not burn the wood...


----------

